# Best place to buy guides?



## 115195 (Aug 5, 2008)

Setting off over the water in 8 days or so. Wanting to do Germany for Christmas and am wanting to get some really good guides for Sites Stellplatz etc. What would anybody recommend. Many thanks.


----------



## gazza333 (Aug 1, 2007)

without a shadow of doubt bord atlas stellplatz book. Available from places like vicarous books etc. 
the best german guide
Gary
http://www.vicarious-shop.co.uk/view_product.php?c_id=4&sc_id=&p_id=72
though out of stock

if you cant find one before you go drop into stoke on your way past and you can borrow mine
Gary


----------



## Carper (Aug 15, 2007)

splitnpolish said:


> Setting off over the water in 8 days or so. Wanting to do Germany for Christmas and am wanting to get some really good guides for Sites Stellplatz etc. What would anybody recommend. Many thanks.


Hi

Another vote for Bord Atlas. We wore out the pages of ours during the summer.

For sites, i would take get the ACSI disc/book

It you can't get one in time over here, you should be able to get one easily in Germany

Have a nice time...i am really jealous

Doug


----------



## vicdicdoc (May 14, 2005)

I agree - get the "Bord Atlas Stellplatz book" . . got mine from a newsagent/bookshop in small village in Germany so you should be able to find them in most if not all bookshops in Germany


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

We got our Bordatlas from Amazon Germany - sort of felt our way around the site & the ordering process by comparing with the UK site. It arrived within a couple of days. Cheaper than Vicarious, even allowing for the postage :wink:


----------



## 115195 (Aug 5, 2008)

Many thanks, looks like I'l just get one in Germany, in Rye at the minute so I'll not be anywhere near Stoke 8O Many thanks for all the replies folks. Duetschland here we come again.


----------



## hymerowner (Sep 10, 2006)

Bord Atlas is an annual so is probably not readily avilable. Amazon Germany is your best bet. ADAC Stellplatzführer Deutschland/Europa 2008 was also recommended by many people we met in the summer - again it's an annual so might not be readily available in December.


----------



## framptoncottrell (Jan 6, 2006)

The German Tourist Office in London will send you a copy of Campsites in Germany for free. It is excellent for sites but includes no Stellplatzen. And it is in English.

Try

www.germany-tourism.co.uk/camping

and click on the link on the right-hand side of the page.

It will probably not arrive in eight days - sorry!

Dr (musical, not medical) Roy


----------



## HurricaneSmith (Jul 13, 2007)

I agree that the BordAtlas is good - I was introduced to it by a German outside the Berchtesgaden Salt Mine earlier this year.

But I purchased the ADAC Deutschland Europa Stellplatz Fuhrer and now wouldn't be without it. (ADAC is their equivalent of the AA).

Bought it in the first bookshop we walked into in Fussen.

It has a simply astonishing number of Stellplatz, and will be my bible in future. Only slight issue is the flimsy map that accompanies the book, but I can live with that.

HurricaneSmith


----------

